

Diaspora Founders to Move On, Handing Over Social Network 'To The Community' - hornbaker
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/27/diaspora-founders-hand-project-to-community/

======
kzahel
Diaspora seemed to be heavily focused on the presentational layer of a social
network, rather than the actual social network itself. That seems to have been
premature. I like the approach of "Tent.io" much more. Simply work on building
a consensus for a protocol that people can start working with.

------
jonursenbach
Really sad that they gave this up to work on Makr.io

~~~
norswap
Didn't know what it was, so I looked it up. A meme generator. Aren't there
enough of those already ?

I could maybe understand if they hoped to get money out of this. Does that
seem likely (asking for opinions here, I really have no clue) ?

~~~
jonursenbach
They could probably sell it off if they happened to get some traction, but
given that it's been a week since they launched it and every item on the
homepage is self-referential, the chances seem low.

Going from a Facebook competitor to this is just really sad.

Then again, maybe they've got something up their sleeve that we don't know
about given that they're YC, but from what I've seen I have my doubts.

------
pervycreeper
Could someone explain to a slightly naive young man how these guys ever
intended to have a viable business, if the premise of their product was that
it would be free and outside of central control?

------
kevinherron
Who can blame them? It's hard working on something nobody wants.

------
decadentcactus
It seems as if the group were the only ones keeping the project going, and
without them there won't be much more work on it.

------
kaiju
or "So long, and thanks for all the money."

